# Best Brands



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello I have been keeping a 50 gal aquarium for some time using only t8 2x30 watt bulbs, I want to uprgrade in lighting and start growing plants like Rotala Macrandra, Althernanthera reinekii and other hight light plants. My tank has a depth of 24 inchs, and is 36 inchs long. I was thinking of using a T5HO 4x39 watt and only using 3 out of the 4 bulbs. Is this a good idea? What Brands do you recomend and have you had any succes with a particuler fixture. Thanks


----------



## Pawky (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm new to planted tanks and have been trying to decide what t5 fixture to go with. The Powermodule is the best t5 fixture I've found. Everything that I've read was on reef forums but these fixtures put out higher par and penetrate deeper then any other t5 on the market. ATI also makes a slightly cheaper fixture that has comparable light output.

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/ATI/Powermodule_Fixtures/36_inch__4x39W_Powermodule_T5_High-Output_Fixture_by_ATI


----------



## gigi (Jun 22, 2005)

Gieseman aqua flora end midday
Osram daylight 965 end 865
Sylvania grow plant 
Sylvania aquastar
MIx aquastar with grow plant or daylight 
My advice personal
This tubes found here in Europe 
In USA is posibility, found else tubes


----------



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

Gieseman aqua flora end midday
Osram daylight 965 end 865
Sylvania grow plant 
Sylvania aquastar
MIx aquastar with grow plant or daylight 
My advice personal
This tubes found here in Europe 
In USA is posibility, found else tubes


Are these recomended Brands for tubes?


----------

